# xbrandonx's b14 sentra



## xbrandonx (Mar 27, 2004)

I wanted to wait a while before putting my ride up here...I still don't think its ready to be posted but what the hell. Also I took these before I washed it for some stupid reason so please try to imagine it with all the dirt.









Crystal Headlights and Corners Infinity style grille foglights









































small rubber antenna to replace the big nasty stock one









16" OZ racing Wheels. Fuzion tires 205/40/16 <--not 100% positive Lost the centercaps to my wheels, well all but one I took it off.









not much done under here yet, I'm working on it though.









K&N filter









alpine CDA-7892









armrest and padded seat covers, I got them because they are padded and feel good on my ass, hopefully I'll get some seats sometime though.









5% tint on the back window, your not seeing in.











I've really just started on my car, I have a big list of stuff to do. First off I need to put on my Custom CAI that I've had for a while but no jackstands to raise my car up so I feel safe working under it.

*Please look PAST the dirt*


----------



## Radioaktiv (Feb 12, 2004)

like the front end


----------



## Nismo1997 (Dec 26, 2003)

looks good..i got the same amp...but soon its gonna b ran to my highs


----------



## MillerTime1.6 (Feb 2, 2004)

wassup with those rims man?


----------



## xbrandonx (Mar 27, 2004)

thanks you all, what do you mean whats up with the rims dude? Other then the fact that I've lost the center caps I really dig them.


----------



## Token Moron (Mar 28, 2003)

yea, i dont know about those wheels...and u DEFINETALY need to drop that mofo. but i really like the front end of the car(besides the grille)


----------



## STRATTON (Sep 10, 2003)

nice front end


----------



## pete? (Jul 6, 2004)

the front end is amazing but like everyone else said the rims arnt doin it for me............i have never seen a pair of chrome wheels that i have ever liked im not really into flashy stuff a nice pair of blake wheels makes me happy but hey at least you have stuff done to your car! more than i can say :cheers:


----------



## whiteb14 (Jul 7, 2002)

front end = :thumbup: 
wheels = :thumbdwn:


----------



## xbrandonx (Mar 27, 2004)

wheels were cheep, I like them (other then the fact that I don't have the centercaps as I've said. I love my front end, I can't wait to get a CF hood. A drop would be nice, but money would be even nicer. I've really just started working on this, there are a few things I want to do before a drop or anything (HS header, CF hood, Full CAI) but yes it is on the parts list.

I love my front end, even the grille even though alot of people are getting it, oh well. I'm happy, if you like it cool, if not then oh well, I'll live.


----------



## LIUSPEED (May 29, 2002)

do a drop before the headers... youll feel a lot better handlin when you get that nice power increase.

i wish i did the drop b4 i did headers cuz right now my stockies are really startin to go out.


----------



## xbrandonx (Mar 27, 2004)

LIUSPEED said:


> do a drop before the headers... youll feel a lot better handlin when you get that nice power increase.
> 
> i wish i did the drop b4 i did headers cuz right now my stockies are really startin to go out.


I'm getting my header used, so I don't wanna pass it up and miss out paying under 1/2 what they would cost me new. A drop will be nice, but its not in the price range right now. I'm having to replace a window tommorow because of a rock. Also the rock hit the door and scratched it so I'm gong to need a new door panel (driver side as well) fuck assmonkeys.


----------

